# Road Warrior!



## Sinister

Well, ladies and gents, tomorrow, that day you've all been hearing me grouse about for a few weeks has finally come to pass. Early in the morning I hit the road for Georgia to see a good friend of mine and then from there, it's California time. If I seem to be on infrequently at times, you'll know why, especially when I head west.

I'll be meeting up with one of our infrequent forum members, the lovely Joyfuldead to hang out for a bit before I head to the Peach state. I have regrets for not getting to meet personally my buddy Raxl and his wife, lipstikgrl, Pete and his wife Nefarious1 and of course, our beauteous lady of the grapes, grapegrl herself. Maybe one day, we can all get together for some monster Unpleasant Street bash. 

Keep the faith brothers and sisters, and hopefully one day I can see this move as a happier time rather than a dead soul requiem. Ken "Sinister" King :xbones:


----------



## krypt

Have a safe trip and look at it as a new begining...and drop us a line when you arrive.


----------



## grapegrl

Hope you have a safe trip, Sin!


----------



## Sinister

Thanks you guys. I hope I'm not off for too long periods of time. I'll keep you all posted on my wanderings and any adventures I might find myself in.


----------



## dougspaulding

Give me a call tomorrow.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> ...my wanderings and any adventures I might find myself in.


Take those adventures and write a book!


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> Give me a call tomorrow.


Will do. I have some good news about that nineteenth century thing we discussed back a few weeks ago. I think you will like this.


----------



## Death's Door

You have a safe and easy trip Sinister. I'm envious of ya. Georgia is one of the states I would love to visit. Maybe someday. You enjoy your trip. Take bail money!!!!!!


----------



## Michigal

May all your roads be dry, the traffic fast, and nary a cop in sight.

Safe trip Sinister


----------



## Sinister

Thanks! Yeah, cops around here, especially DOT and FHP just LOVE writing more than I do. Unfortunately, they write the same things over and over and it's never any good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If we play phone tag today, please drop a line when you arrive at your final destination.

Happy travels and we'll see you soon!


----------



## Sinister

You know I will, brah!


----------



## krypt

steal the coppers pen easy no ticket  wheres my pen ....uhhh what pen officer what ever do you mean lol


----------



## claymud

Have a good trip Sinister


----------



## RAXL

"A New Beginning". 
"Final Destination".

Damn, anybody else notice how often horror movie titles end up in a thread? \

Seriously, though, have a safe trip, Sin-man.   
You're like our very own Uncle Traveling Matt. Or was is Mack? 
Has anyone else ever even seen Fraggle Rock, or am I just muttering aimlessly to myself?


----------



## Sinister

Thanks, Raxl. Too bad we couldn't have gotten together before I hit the highway, man. Maybe we can still do it somewhere down the line.


----------



## roadkill

Travel safely and well. Enjoy yourself and stay out of trouble (where you can - of course). Look forward to hearing about your travels.

Let me know if you're passing through south Texas.


----------



## Sinister

The chances are very good that I will be passing through. I have to check my travel route, but I'm almost positive that I am.


----------



## roadkill

gimme a hollar - I'm always hoping to meet my fellow-haunters


----------



## Hella

Hey Sinister
Have a safe trip. Check in when you can, you know you will be missed around here.


----------



## krypt

Hella said:


> Hey Sinister
> Have a safe trip. Check in when you can, you know you will be missed around here.


hes not comming back?..........what


----------



## Hella

well not for a few days...lol you know we count on him to be lifeguard of some of these threads...lol


----------



## krypt

Hella said:


> well not for a few days...lol you know we count on him to be lifeguard of some of these threads...lol


yeah ...i just dont know if i can go a few days with out those crazy quotes...


----------



## Sinister

You guys make me realize everything is going to eventually be alright. I hope not to be off very long at all. I'm thinking the bulk of it will probably be when I start out for the west coast. If I can find a hot spot somewhere, I'll be sure to check in.


----------



## krypt

dude its always alright ...just somtimes life doesnt cooperate.


----------



## TipoDeemin

We'll be right here waiting, missing ya, 'til you get back!


----------



## Vlad

Enjoy the journey Ken, don't look back.


----------



## Sinister

Hola guys! 

Had a real long day. The drive was uneventful as far as cops go, but there was a lot to mull over and depression hit me hard a few times. Omega snapped me out of it when it got to be at it's worst. Now here I sit giving you a hailing from the land that the devil himself once lost fiddling contest to some dumb country cluck named Johnny. It's cool to be chilling out with one of my best buds whom I have so rare a chance to see. I'm pretty bushed and will log a little bit of time here tonight, but I hear the Land of Nod calling me. Just wanted to check in to let you know I'm still among the living and thank you all for your moral support. You guys are the best.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Man, I'm glad you checked in. 
So, if I rememember right, you'll be there for a week, right?
Meaning you'll be loggin' in daily until the big hike?


----------



## Sinister

You know it, dude! On the trek West, I'm going to try to log in when I can then too. And you know once I hit tha 'Wood I'll most definitely be hanging out on the street in my full regular capacity. One good thing about this move: nothing has interrupted the flow of my creative juices. Ideas are just puring into the ol' noggin and Spaulding and I are ready to start kickin' some booty. Hopefully, the best is still yet to come.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> Hopefully, the best is still yet to come.


Bring it on!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Wow..I missed this thread..Hope your travels are smooth and fun! Call me up when you get to the Spaulding homestead.


----------



## Sinister

I will try to do that very thing, Doc. A lot is going on and I have a distinct feeling there will be a lot more when I get there.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

GOOD LUCK! Safe,& swift journey! Everything is going to be great!


----------



## Sinister

Thanks Pact! Thanks all of you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Rememeber, there is a few of us living thru you!!!
Updates are great!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

Aaw man, now I want to come out to Cali...::hands deep in my pockets looking down, kicking a stone:: I can't guys,wife says no. 
However, If I'm good she might let me have one of my balls back for an hour or two on the weekend,as I tend to get into trouble if I have both.


----------



## Dr Morbius

HibLaGrande said:


> Aaw man, now I want to come out to Cali...::hands deep in my pockets looking down, kicking a stone:: I can't guys,wife says no.
> However, If I'm good she might let me have one of my balls back for an hour or two on the weekend,as I tend to get into trouble if I have both.


My cat got into trouble when he had his balls..He was castrated too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HibLaGrande said:


> Aaw man, now I want to come out to Cali...::hands deep in my pockets looking down, kicking a stone:: I can't guys,wife says no.
> However, If I'm good she might let me have one of my balls back for an hour or two on the weekend,as I tend to get into trouble if I have both.


Again Hib's , you've left me speechless and laughing


----------



## Sinister

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Again Hib's , you've left me speechless and laughing


Yeah, our boy Hibla has a knack for doing that, doesn't he?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> Yeah, our boy Hibla has a knack for doing that, doesn't he?


Man, he sure does!!!


----------



## Sinister

Once again, I hit the road. This time my journey carries me back to the state of Florida. I'll be there for a few days taking care of some loose ends where it concerns my impending divorce and if things go the way I have planned, then Saturday I head to California where I hook up with my good friend Spaulding. I hope to check in every day, but if not, my next report from the road will be in the Golden State. You guys be good in that event, and I will be back before you know it berating crappy films and hanging with the greatest bunch on the 'Net. Keep tha faith, brothas! :xbones:


----------



## Death's Door

You know you're asking a lot of us to "be good". I've only been here a few months and know that I cannot commit to such a demand!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Being good is subjective. In my mind Sinister means don't disrespect or hurt anyone without having a damn good reason. 

I'm here just to say "HI" to Sinister! Hey man! You're online! How is the trip going? Hope that paperwork evaporates quickly,..unchain our Sinister!

You & your son have nothing but the best. Make it two steaks then! 

"Metal Kinggggggggg!"


----------



## Sinister

Thank you, Pact! you are simply the best brother!

Well, thanks to Georgia and their thoroughness with street signs, I got my sorry ass driven at least 50 miles out of my way back to Florida. Got back here and have been visiting folks and I got the dreaded paperwork trail taken care of with little hassle. Saturday, I will be hitting the trail once more, this time for Cali. I'm hoping for periodic check in's on the road, but if not, I will see you all when I arrive.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Saturday it is then! I will play some DIO,and salute my Ginger Snaps DVD in your honor!


----------



## Sinister

Cool deal! We Rock! :smoking:


----------



## Faustian_Pact

California Dreaming!!!


----------



## Sinister

Greetings, my fellow forum compadre's! Here I am with a road report. We got off late and without too many hitches, we are parked at some hotel in Hammond, LA. Tired as hell, with all the damn driving and still have a lot more to go before I see the West Coast. I'm surprised I was able to find a "hot spot" to give you guys an update. Yet, here I am doing just that. Feeling the blues hit me the farther away I get from a place I used to call home, away from friends and the woman I thought was my soul-mate. Lucky Omega is with me. Love that kid, despite the occasional pains in the butt!  

Hope to check in tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed for me, peeps!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Is there a guy named Norman running the place? I hope not! Check for peep-holes, and drive safely.


----------



## Zombie-F

That's good that you have Omega there with you to help maintain/shatter your sanity.


----------



## Sinister

Thank you all! It's early, very early and I feel like Vincent Gambini being awakened before the advent of dawn by some highly annoying birds with the worst morning song ever. My phone doesn't work here for some reason, and this part goes out to Spaulding if he's on today. Hey man, give me a call periodically throughout the day if you don't hear from me. I can't wait to see you and eventually Doc, FE, Pact and whoever else wanders into my eventual pathway.  Plan on traversing much of the Lone Star state today. But for now let Cali be aware of the imminent arrival of the being known as SINISTER! 

Like I said, I hope to bring the road reports as I go along. If you don't see one for a bit, you'll know there wasn't a "spot" to be found. :googly:


----------



## RAXL

We should put up some kinda map, tracking SINISTER's path of destruction.


----------



## Sinister

After a grueling two days on the road, I am finally back with a road report.

What to say? Last night I was so damn tired, I crashed after I reached the second hotel where we were to spend the night. You read that right, SECOND. The first: A substandard place where they only had a window unit for each room(in Texas?!?) and that was at floor level, BEHIND THE BED, and the room was oppressively hot. They charged $72 for this "service" and the proprieters could barely speak English and no where near enough to understand, I wanted a refund. I finally had to be satisfied with half my money and I'm certain every curse that is known in the Hindu religion to follow me along my merry way. :googly: These jokers were pissed that I had the temerity to ask for such, when they were the ones at fault. I was polite the whole time. Oh well, **** 'em. One thing I learned from all this: No matter how tired you are, pass by these mom n' pop hotels and go farther down the road until you find a household name. my second choice, Best Western was cheaper and surprise, surprise! THERE WAS AIR CONDITIONING!! Praise Brahma!

Today was boring with lllloooooooooonnngggg stretches of natural splendor with little else.

Now I sit at Day's Inn, with a full tummy, listening to Omega play his gee-tar. I am content that I will finally be able to get some sleep and at a decent hour.

Catch you guys later. The next one of these I make will probably when I finally reach Cali and am kicking back with Spaulding. Thanks for being here and listening to my pointless meanderings, my friends, as always, it's appreciated!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks for the update, for my excitment is building!


----------



## Sinister

So is mine, dude!  

I was watching a thing on Bravo last night with Kathy Griffin and it was showing what I think was an overhead view of the main highways in L.A. I groaned to myself thinking, "Is this what I'm going to have to manuever tomorrow?" 

I'm in Tuscon at this moment and I still have Phoenix to hit as well. Man, when I hit Oxnard, I'm not going anywhere for a few days. I'm suffering from a severe case of carlag right now and the last thing I want to see is blacktop.

See you guys again tonight. Keep your fingers crossed, wish me luck, say a prayer to God, Allah, Vishnu or what ever diety you worship to be with this poor boy from Florida the rest of the way to my new digs out here in the west.


----------



## heresjohnny

That is a long drive Sinister, thanks for the updates. I had to do San Antonio to Melbourne one time, we split the driving into 4-5 hour shifts and it took 22 hours. Being a Florida boy, I am real interested in what California is like from a Florida perspective.

I imagine a roadtrip-based horror story is gonna come out of all this.


----------



## Hella

Hey Sinister,
glad to see you are in the home stretch of your journey. I have been LMAO at your reports, I can totally picture this trip. I am sure you will just be glad it is over.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Great adventures make great fodder for drunk talk!


----------



## Sinister

*Arrival!*

I made it in one piece, thank God (or Shiva) and was able to manuever L.A. rush hour traffic successfully without becoming a NASCAR casualty. I did get lost but thankfully I had Spaulding around to guide me to a safe port. I've been having connection problems today and it is for this reason I haven't been on although I got in last night. Tired as hell, I crawled into bed and just passed out. Today was spent just chilling and expecting to finish that tomorrow and then jump into what I mostly came out for. This writing thing has just got to pan out. It's just got to. Failure is not an option.

But I'm here now. Ready to begin my life as a Westener. Yippee-Kai-Yay!  Thanks for being there with me through all this y'all; you guys are the best! Ken "Sinister" King.


----------



## Hella

whoohoo, I am sure you are glad that drive is over...but get used to that traffic..lol 
Success will happen for you , I have no doubt. I can't wait to see it happen either.


----------



## grapegrl

Glad to hear you made it out there! Now you'll have to keep us posted on your journey to the big time! (This would make a reality show worth watching! )


----------



## Sinister

Thanks ladies. My life IS a reality show, Double G.  With what you suggest, it would all simply be caught on film.


----------



## claymud

Well its good to hear that the trips over... but the journeys just begining...


----------



## dougspaulding

About time to change that "Location" from "In Transit" to "Horrywood".

Let me welcome you to the west with a "Howdy, Pardner!"

Glad to finally be in a blue state, I presume?

(Why am I talking to you like this - you're in the next room!)


----------



## dougspaulding

claymud said:


> Well its good to hear that the trips over... but the journeys just begining...


How astute, my frozen friend.

I'm working on your story, by the way.


----------



## Hella

dougspaulding said:


> (Why am I talking to you like this - you're in the next room!)


This just has me rolling on the floor with laughter. I can only imagine what you two are like together in person..lol


----------



## Death's Door

Hella said:


> This just has me rolling on the floor with laughter. I can only imagine what you two are like together in person..lol


I think they could write a comedy!!!!

I'm glad you made it in one piece Sinister and thanx for keeping up up to date on your travels. Now you can use the bail money for something else.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Whoa Whoo!!!

Let's get the party started!!!


----------



## dougspaulding

Hella said:


> This just has me rolling on the floor with laughter. I can only imagine what you two are like together in person..lol


Thank you Hella - anytime I can get a girl rolling around on the floor, I'm good for the day!


----------



## dougspaulding

Da Weiner said:


> I think they could write a comedy!!!!


Once again, all this praise is appreciated! I am, in fact working on a pilot for a sitcom.


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> Thank you Hella - anytime I can get a girl rolling around on the floor, I'm good for the day!


Especially if it is Hella!


----------



## Sinister

But back to topic..

Comedy seems to be hard to me. When i say or write something funny, it just comes off naturally. I think it would be a whole other matter to HAVE to write it as a medium. With that in mind, I think if the ingredients aren't all in the right place it is a formula for failure. I think I'll just stick to the Horror writing for a while with some comedic elements. How does that sound to you guys?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You mean something like an old grandma topless, in granny panties in zombie form eating the guts out of a dead body?


----------



## Sinister

Yeah, something like that...!  :zombie:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, you have my blessings! Not that it means much, but you have them LOL


----------



## Hella

Sinister said:


> I think I'll just stick to the Horror writing for a while with some comedic elements. How does that sound to you guys?


perfect. :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Hey man, it means a lot more coming from someone I regard as a friend than any other.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Welcome to California! How do you like it so far? Oh, and please don't judge our entire state by L.A...Those guys are just plain weird.. DS excepted, of course. How are things at the DS homestead? Details! We want Details!


----------



## dougspaulding

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You mean something like an old grandma topless, in granny panties in zombie form eating the guts out of a dead body?


Kind of like in *Dead Alive*!


----------



## dougspaulding

Dr Morbius said:


> Welcome to California! How do you like it so far? Oh, and please don't judge our entire state by L.A...Those guys are just plain weird.. DS excepted, of course. How are things at the DS homestead? Details! We want Details!


Thanks.

Oh no, now all the private embarrassments will be given a public forum! I'm doomed!


----------



## Sinister

Dr Morbius said:


> Welcome to California! How do you like it so far? Oh, and please don't judge our entire state by L.A...Those guys are just plain weird.. DS excepted, of course. How are things at the DS homestead? Details! We want Details!


I'm sort of on some down time with not a whole lot going on. DS and I are plotting world conquest and Friday, we'll know when we go to meet with Ethan and Lota what approach we need to take hopefully. I'm just itching to get this party started and am a little low on patience, I'm afraid. Good thing I have DS on hand to sort of keep me in line, right Doug?


----------



## grapegrl

Sending lots of good mojo your way, Sin and Spaulding!

/crosses fingers and toes


----------



## Sinister

We'll take all the mojo, crossing of fingers, toes and eyes we can get Double G. Danke!


----------

